# House lost despite sprinklers.



## Msradell (Jun 30, 2012)

Just saw this article: http://www.fredericknewspost.com/sections/news/displayUpdate.htm?StoryID=137630 where a house burned to the ground despite having sprinklers.  Fortunately nobody was hurt but it doesn't appear that the sprinklers affected that either.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Outside coming in, would expect that.

Had a similar conversation with my boss last week who posed the question as to whether or not RFS's would have helped with any of the over 600 buildings that the wildfires in the CO mountains, and of course the reply was no.


----------



## Frank (Jul 1, 2012)

likely attic fire--atic not sprinklered 13 r or d


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 2, 2012)

Isn't 13D sold as life safety and not property protection?


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 2, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Isn't 13D sold as life safety and not property protection?


Greetings,

That's my understanding as well. 13D is strictly to allow time to get the heck out.

BS


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 2, 2012)

A sprinkler system designed in accordance with NFPA 13D is intended to provide a tenable condition for successful escapability of dwelling occupants from a fire origin at a single source within the protected area of the structure.  



> 1.2.1    The purpose of this standard shall be to provide a sprinkler system that aids in the detection and control of residential fires and thus provides improved protection against injury and life loss.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2012)

I was in Yellowstone 2 weeks ago and I noticed a couple of the buildings with wood shake shingles had a sprinkler pipe installed along the length of the ridges. I assumed it was to deluge the roof with water if needed.

Hope they never have to use them.


----------

